

Balancing a Personal Life and Career in Web Development - reborn426
http://blog.trackduck.com/2014/07/18/balancing-personal-life-career-web-development/

======
not_a_test_user
I've always wondered, who is the target for this kind of post?

I can't remember the last time I didn't stay in the office an extra hour or
two because everything is urgent and for yesterday.

It seems only owners or freelancers able to set their own rules can benefit.
As an employee, if I want to keep my job, my personal life is screwed.

~~~
reborn426
I find it relevant for my own work too, but I have my own business, so you
make a very valid point.

